# RIP Tucker



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. Rest in peace Tucker.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is so heartbreaking. I can't imagine.
Play hard at the bridge Tucker!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

So heartbreaking.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP Tucker. Hugs sent along to your friend as well.


----------



## Ashaloo (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no!! I know how she must feel. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to her. RIP Tucker, and thanks for all the love & laughter I'm sure you gave in your short life!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a tragety. RIP sweet Tucker!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

So very sad! My sympathies to all! RIP Tucker!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Tucker; I am sure your memories will live on in all who knew you during your too short life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Tucker


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is so tragic! RIP Tucker, when you get to the bridge, look up my boy Tucker and you two can play together until your "mom" gets there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry aboutyour friends loss. Run Free Sweet Tucker, you were so loved.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet Tucker.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

RIP Tucker, so sad.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad. Keeping you and your friend in our prayers. RIP Sweet Tucker.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the sadness your friend is going through. She is in my thoughts and prayers. RIP sweet Tucker


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Tucker, continue to live your life at the bridge......RIP


----------



## wattney (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tuckers Mommy*

Thanks Everyone! Made me cry.. I'm Essjays old Roomie. She sent me the link for this forum tonight. It's good to know that there's so many people out there that didn't even know us or Tucker who care. He was the most amazing boy I could have ever asked for and he's going to be missed everyday. His best friend (my boyfriends best friends dog) Diesel died about 3 weeks earlier as well. Also hit by a car. I know he's up there and they are hugging and playing in the ponds together. I will post a ton of pictures because I have so many! 

We are already planning on getting a new little boy in the spring. We planned on breeding Tucky when I got a girl in a couple years and we still want to do this. We want one now but it's not fair for a new babe to come into our little family in the winter. We want him to learn how to swim when he's young so he can enjoy the cottage as much as Tucker did. My boyfriends already looking but we'll have to start saving!!! 

Thank you so much!!! Means more than words can say!!! 
Wattney - Tuckers Mommy

Love you babyboy!!!


----------



## wattney (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tucker Photos*

Here's some photos. The one on his dog house is the last photo I got of him. Miss him and his kisses on my nose like crazy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Tucker, gone way too soon. What a handsome boy and I know he will be missed. RIP Tucker.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Again, I'm so sorry. I saw his pic in the November Photo Contest Thread. He was a gorgeous boy and looked so happy standing in the creek, surveying his domain. Though he was only 2, I'm sure you have a lifetime's worth of wonderful memories to keep you company in his absence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your Friend and Tucker.

So young.

She will see Tucker at the Bridge.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please pass on my condolences to your roommate.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

RIP sweet Tucker. You are loved and now playing heartily at the Bridge.


----------

